# Pixie/Tinker Bell introductions: an on going situation



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I know I've started discussing this in other threads but thought that seeing as I'm likely to have lots of on going questions it might be best to have a thread dedicated to it.

The stage we were at was that Tinker Bell was tolerating Pixie being in the same room as her but hissed if she came close. We were all able to spend the evening in the same room together doing our usual thing (Tinx sleeping, Pixie playing, mum & dad watching TV!).

Then, Pixie went in for an operation yesterday (Monday). I'm pleased to say the op went well and Pixie is behaving as if nothing has happened to her at all! As advised on here I have kept her away from Tinker Bell as she did indeed reek of the vets when she came home (It's saying something if even I could smell it!). She is to go back for a quick check up on Thursday to make sure everything's healing properly. My question is when can I let Pixie back into the rest of the house and in the same room as Tinker Bell? She's going a little stir crazy in her room and won't settle unless someone's with her.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I am glad Pixie's op went well. 

I would do some scent swapping before you allow the two of them together. Get a clean soft cloth and wipe it around Tinx's cheeks and neck and then wipe it over Pixie. Do this a couple of times a day. So Pixie smells of Tinx. 

Also I have these brilliant pet wipes which contain a no-rinse cat shampoo, and after any of my cats has been to the vet I wipe their fur (and their feet) with these wipes. They are much better than the pet wipes sold in [email protected] and have a nicer scent too.

https://www.animology.co.uk/product/feline-fresh-cat-wipes/

For now you could use a damp cloth to wipe Pixie down, with some powdered cat nip on the cloth if you have any.

Once Pixie's vet smell has gone you can let the two cats together again.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Hi, I am glad Pixie's op went well.
> 
> I would do some scent swapping before you allow the two of them together. Get a clean soft cloth and wipe it around Tinx's cheeks and neck and then wipe it over Pixie. Do this a couple of times a day. So Pixie smells of Tinx.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for yet more wonderful advice. I'll definitely get onto the scent swapping. I've looked up those wipes and I can get them from the pets at home click and collect service but they say they're only suitable from 12 weeks and Pixie is about 10 weeks - I don't know how strict those guidelines are. I can look into getting some powder catnip, would this still work even though Tinker Bell doesn't usually react to catnip?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I see on Pets At Home it says the wipes are only suitable for 12 weeks and over, but on the Animology site (where I buy them) it says nothing about that.  A bit bad  I think I will email Animology and draw that to their attention...

I wouldn't use the Animology wipes on Pixie until she is over 12 weeks in that case.

Not all cats react to cat nip and if Tinx doesn't, then there's no real point to using it.

I just found this on [email protected], a cologne suitable for use on kittens over 8 weeks. It smells of baby powder! Could maybe put a drop on a soft cloth and wipe it on Pixie's fur and then do the same with Tinx.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...ee-puppy-and-kitten-baby-powder-cologne-118ml


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Just a little update on where we're at.

I did some scent swapping and have let Pixie back in with Tinkerbell. Tinx is a lot more relaxed with Pixie in the room but still doesn't want Pixie near her. Unfortunately Pixie isn't getting the message and is quite keen to go and say hello. I'm trying my best to keep Pixie out Tinkerbell's way and when she's becoming too determined then I separate them to give Tinkerbell some peace.

Tinkerbell is also now sometimes coming over into Pixie's space if she wants to be in that space but is then hissing at Pixie to get away. For example she jumped on the sofa to ask for dinner (a usual routine) while Pixie was sleeping on my lap, she promptly hissed at Pixie who was a little shaken up by the interaction given that she'd been fast asleep.

I'm guessing it's just about perseverance and eventually they'll be able to live a little more harmoniously. I'm just worried about what to do when I go back to work and what way to separate them within the house.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

So I may have spoken a little too soon. Tonight we've had a bit of a nightmare with the 2 cats. Pixie has been determined to go near Tinker Bell, even after she's been swiped at and pushed off the cat tree. It's got to the point we've just had to keep them separated because it's been impossible to stop Pixie going near Tinker. 

Tinx is quite happy with Pixie being out the room, or even when she's in the room playing elsewhere. Pixie on the other hand is not so pleased about being sent out the living room. I'm at a bit of a loss tonight and just don't know what to do, feeling a little hopeless tonight.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@chillminx can you help?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Pixie_Tinker_Bell - please don't lose heart. Introductions between cats are not always straightforward. It can sometimes be a couple of steps forward and then a step back.

Basically Tinx is telling you with her behaviour to Pixie that you are going too fast with the introductions, so you need to slow down or back track a bit.

It can be hard if you have a lively little kitten like Pixie who just wants to play and interact with the other cat. Pixie doesn't see that she is doing anything wrong and she is too young to understand all the subtleties of cat etiquette and social behaviour., so she is failing to pick up the meaning of Tinx' body language.

Tinx doesn't want to be bothered with Pixie, she finds Pixie annoying, and as you say, when Pixie is out of the room Tinx seems OK.

With an older cat it is often easier to introduce 2 kittens so they have each other to play with, then they mostly leave the older cat alone. But Pixie is a kitten on her own so you need to take on the role of being her kitty playmate and set aside several hours a day to play with her, in periods of about half an hour a time. Kittens are time-consuming anyway but one kitten on their own with an older cat is even more time consuming. But it is the only way you are going to keep the peace in your home while Pixie is a kitten. Once she is about 9 mths old she will calm down quite a bit.

If you can play a lot every day with Pixie you will tire her out so she uses up her energy and sleeps. She will leave Tinx alone if she feels all played out.

So if you are going to put Pixie out of the living room I advise you to pick a large room to put her in and spend a lot of time in the room with her playing and amusing her and keeping her company. Otherwise she is going to feel rejected.

Do you have lots of interactive toys to use with Pixie?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> @Pixie_Tinker_Bell - please don't lose heart. Introductions between cats are not always straightforward. It can sometimes be a couple of steps forward and then a step back.
> 
> Basically Tinx is telling you with her behaviour to Pixie that you are going too fast with the introductions, so you need to slow down or back track a bit.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time again to advise and reassure me. I've always known it's just a case of time really, it just got a little difficult the other night cos it felt like we took a step backwards.

For the most part we are keeping the 2 separated - when I do have Pixie in the room I make myself a physical blockade to stop her going near Tinkerbell but I think that's just making her more determined to get past! I tried bringing her down tonight when she was really sleepy but as soon as she got in the room she came to life again!.

When they're separated Tinkerbell has the living room and kitchen which is where she spends all her time anyway. And Pixie has her own room, our bedroom and the stairs/hallway. She seems to get very stressed and scratches at the door if we keep her in just her room on her own, she's fine tho if she has the space to run around. She has an insane amount of toys including a large catit track (I've put it away just now until Friday when I go back to work So it'll be more enticing for her) she has squeaky mice and balls and all sorts that she happily plays with on her own.

I've been spending a lot of time with Pixie, playing with her and keeping her company. I do feel guilty for Tinker Bell but I know my partner spends a lot of time with her in the evenings and she's never been hugely sociable anyway - usually choses to spend the day sleeping somewhere away from me!

I'm a little worried about how things will work on Friday when I'm back at work because it will be the longest Pixie has been on her own since we got her and then in the evening my partner will have to try go between the two which could be quite demanding on him after a 12 day stretch at work. I'm sure it will all be fine, I just can't help but worry!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

We did consider getting 2 kittens so they'd distract each other away from Tinx but in the end we decided that we just don't have the room or finances for 3 cats. We got a kitten on the advice an older cat would be more accepting of a kitten than another adult cat. Whilst Tinx isn't loving Pixie I do think she's more settled than she would be if it had been an older cat coming into the house. I'm confident that in time we will get to the stage where they can live together with doors open and no fighting, even if they stay on separate floors most of the time. Just need to get Pixie to learn to leave Tinx alone - she's just so persistent!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It will take time - Pixie is still young and flighty bless her.  She will calm down and start to respect Tinx's space eventually. The main thing Pixie needs at present is human companionship, and hopefully you and your partner can provide it for her, between you....in shifts,


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> It will take time - Pixie is still young and flighty bless her.  She will calm down and start to respect Tinx's space eventually. The main thing Pixie needs at present is human companionship, and hopefully you and your partner can provide it for her, between you....in shifts,


Oh yes, she's getting plenty of companionship - she's like my little shadow! I only work 2 days a week so I'm home with her most of the time - we play a lot, she has more energy than I've known any kitten to have! She's truly wild, and so much fun.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Another update: I'm at work tonight and just phoned home to find out how they're getting on. My partner said he gave Pixie the run of the house and was letting Pixie learn the hard way not to go near Tinker Bell. He says that Pixie had a good rampage around the house leaving Tinker Bell alone and has now tired herself out and is sleeping on the cat tree whilst Tinker Bell is sleeping by the radiator in her favourite place!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, it sounds as though things are maybe going a little better.  

But please keep in mind that the introduction of the two cats is also about minimising Tinker Bells' stress levels, as well as helping Pixie to learn not to be so boisterous with Tinx. 

If Tinx has to keep lashing out defensively at Pixie to stop her bothering her, then Tinx is pretty soon going to end up feeling stressed out. Stress is not good for a cat's health. Some adult cats might take this kind of thing in their stride, but there are plenty who'd be upset by it.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> OK, it sounds as though things are maybe going a little better.
> 
> But please keep in mind that the introduction of the two cats is also about minimising Tinker Bells' stress levels, as well as helping Pixie to learn not to be so boisterous with Tinx.
> 
> If Tinx has to keep lashing out defensively at Pixie to stop her bothering her, then Tinx is pretty soon going to end up feeling stressed out. Stress is not good for a cat's health. Some adult cats might take this kind of thing in their stride, but there are plenty who'd be upset by it.


Oh I totally agree - unfortunately other than trying to tell the other half what's best I can't control what he does when I'm not there - typical dad's doing their own thing! Although his more relaxed attitude is probably what made it work so well. I'm guessing Pixie is picking up on my anxiety about her disturbing Tinker Bell and that's why she's always making a beeline for her when I'm there.

Tinker Bell is generally a very laid back cat who does seem to take disagreements in her stride and doesn't dwell on them (she had a little fight for territory when she first started going out - for an 11 year old indoor cat she was pretty good at showing the local cat twice her size who was boss!) I of course will closely monitor how she's coping with it but might attempt the more relaxed attitude to see if it helps (could be difficult - I'm naturally an anxious person!)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am glad to know that Tinx is a laid back cat.  She will probably cope all right in that case with a bit of hassle from Pixie.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I am glad to know that Tinx is a laid back cat.  She will probably cope all right in that case with a bit of hassle from Pixie.


Hopefully! When I first brought Pixie home in her carrier Tinx came over for a little sniff then casually walked away as if it was nothing of interest!

I'm still very cautious of how Tinker Bell is doing though so any signs of stress and I'll fix things for her. Think she's been quite happy the last couple of days we've had some nice weather so I've let her out with a cushion to go catch some sun in comfort! Other than refusing to go upstairs (unless the Hoover monster appears) she's totally back to her usual self - meowing for food then not eating it; sleeping all the time; only coming for cuddles when hungry; and even having a play (including finding 2 toy mice I'd forgotten I'd bought and scaring me rotten when I came home to find them scattered across the kitchen floor!)

I think we're going to be ok


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Still worried about Friday though - I'm sure Pixie will be fine, she'll not starve, she'll have plenty to play with and she'll sleep a lot of the time. In fact, she'll probably have a much better time than me sitting at work worrying myself sick about how she Is!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sure she'll be fine. Don't worry.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Another update.:

Yesterday was my first full day at work - Pixie was fine, I was right - she didn't starve and she's shown no signs of being scarred by being left for some time on her own! On top of that my partner seems to have coped fine with both cats in the evening and seen to both their needs well (possibly even better than I can do on my own!)

Introductions are continuing to go Ok, there's not a huge amount of progress but there hasn't been any set backs either. Tinker Bell seems more and more comfortable with Pixie being near her and is even happy to move from her safe corner to the sofa when Pixie is in the room playing. She still gets a little stressed when Pixie decides she wants to say hello but at that point we take Pixie elsewhere to give Tinx some peace.

My only concern is that today I have noticed Tinx has developed dandruff. I know this can be caused by stress so am worried that she's maybe more stressed than she's letting on? Her behaviour hasn't changed and her eating is much the same (not eating lots but she's been getting fussier over the last year or so - she still has a good appetite when it's something she approves of!). She has also just this last week started going outside again as we had a little bit of warm sunshine, I've heard that cold dry weather may be a cause of dandruff so wondering if that may be it - she's insisted on being out quite a lot of today even though it's gone colder again.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Also, in case anyone is interested we now have 4 litter trays and both cats seem to have adapted to this really well and both seem quite happy to share litter trays with each other. We are going to swap 2 around though as I think Tinker Bell will be more comfortable with a covered tray in the living room as she does look a little uncomfortable using the open one even though it's under the table.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the update and glad to see pixie and tinker bell getting on better.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Another update:

So we had a little progress yesterday - Tinx let Pixie get up close without hissing and they even got a little nose to nose contact. Of course Pixie had to spoil it by deciding Tinker Bell's tail was a play thing!

There's not been much interaction today as Pixie has been too keen to get close to Tinker Bell. It was a shame because Tinx was in a playful mood and I thought she might have been happy to play alongside Pixie but I think she wanted me all to herself!

We're having some stressful times at home so mostly keeping the cats separate, me with Pixie and my partner with Tinx as it's easier than keeping a close eye all evening. I also have work to get on with on the computer in Pixie's room. I'm hoping this doesn't set us back - they're still spending some time together every day - just not always a long time if Pixie is overly excited and won't give Tinx peace.

In other news - Tinker's dandruff seems to have disappeared as quickly as it appeared!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the updates @Pixie_Tinker_Bell good to see things working out for you and your cats.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So sweet. In the second picture they could be China ornaments cuteness overload


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, what fabulous photos of your gorgeous cats! Really, really cute


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Aww, what fabulous photos of your gorgeous cats! Really, really cute


Thank you! We are getting there. They still don't get on but it's like normal sisters with little one wanting to play with big one and be involved and big one not wanting anything to do with little one! They've been together all afternoon and evening, and although there have been quite a few spats they've both been generally relaxed and finding their feet around each other. We're just letting them figure things out themselves unless either of them start to get stressed and then we'd separate them (not happened so far today). Of course if we're out the house then we leave them separated.

My only query is I remember someone, think @chillminx it might have been you, advised not to let them eat from each other's bowls. They've both started doing this but neither seem bothered by it and both seem to prefer the others food to their own (it's the same food!) Should I still try to avoid this or is it ok if neither of them are bothered and they're on the same diet?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Eating from each other's bowls is not a good habit to start tbh. Tinx may tolerate Pixie doing it at this stage, but she may hate it once Pixie is an adult, and then it could cause problems.

Because food is a major resource to cats it is likely to be a source of competition (for many cats), and for that reason it is a good idea for every cat to have their own separate feeding station from the start, out of sight of the other cat(s).

In multicat households I also recommend microchip feeders, because then each cat knows their food resources are safe. It enables cats who like to dip into their meals over a few hours, to do so, without the food being pinched by the other cat(s).

I appreciate Pixie doesn't have a microchip as she has not yet been spayed, but I assume Tinx does, so you could get a microchipped feeder for her, so her food is safe from Pixie.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_10?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=surefeeder&sprefix=surefeeder,aps,128&crid=GRPWNK96CY9O


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Eating from each other's bowls is not a good habit to start tbh. Tinx may tolerate Pixie doing it at this stage, but she may hate it once Pixie is an adult, and then it could cause problems.
> 
> Because food is a major resource to cats it is likely to be a source of competition (in many cats), and for that reason it is a good idea for every cat to have their own separate feeding stations from the start, out of sight of the other cat(s).
> 
> ...


Thanks yet again for the sound advice. I don't know if it makes any difference but when they feed from each other's bowl the other isn't aware of it?

I am keen to get microchip feeders but I may have (definitely) over spent on new toys, food, litter ect when getting Pixie, and before that I'd had a big spending spree for Christmas so I'm struggling a little financially but will be getting them as soon as I can afford it. Luckily because Pixie needed her hernia op they were able to do her microchip then so she can get one as well 

My only slight concern is because Tinx is so fussy I'm a little worried the microchip feeder might seem a little daunting or confusing for her and she'll not go near it or wait long enough for it to open. I suppose only way to find out is to try it and see.

Whilst I'm posting, I know it's in the wrong thread but I just noticed that the food Tinker Bell has decided she really likes happens to be kitten food - it's from the Macs range, I was looking more at flavours so didn't notice. Do you think it would still be ok to keep it within the rotation if it's something she will eat? She's becoming really difficult to feed these days.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I just had a quick look at the ingredients in the Macs Kitten food and think it'd be OK to feed it to Tinx as one of her foods. Some kitten foods are high in fat, but the Macs one is not.

I think Tinx would get the hang of the feeder OK. There is a training mode, as you will see from the booklet that comes with the feeder. You start with the feeder open for a few days, then set it so it's half open and opens fully when the cat goes to it. If Tinx likes cat treats you can start off by putting treats in to train her until she gets the hang of it. Am I right she is aged about 12 ? She is still adaptable at that age.

The cats will know they have been eating from each other's bowls from the scent they leave behind. (like Goldilocks and the 3 bears, LOL)


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I just had a quick look at the ingredients in the Macs Kitten food and think it'd be OK to feed it to Tinx as one of her foods. Some kitten foods are high in fat, but the Macs one is not.
> 
> I think Tinx would get the hang of the feeder OK. There is a training mode, as you will see from the booklet that comes with the feeder. You start with the feeder open for a few days, then yoi set it so it's half open and opens fully when the cat goes to it. If Tinx likes cat treats you can start off by putting treats in to train her until she gets the hang of it. Am I right she is aged about 12 ? She is still adaptable at that age.
> 
> The cats will know they have been eating from each other's bowls from the scent they leave behind. (like Goldilocks and the 3 bears, LOL)


Thanks - that's good to know there is a training mode. You're right, she's about 12 so hopefully it'll be fine. She's not particularly interested in treats but if needs be there are a few naughty human treats that may entice her! (She loves a bit of cheese sauce!)

Will see what I can do about implementing them as soon as possible


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

@chillminx if you don't mind me bothering you with one more query? What is the stance on sharing litter trays? Neither seem to be in the least bit bothered by the state of their tray or who's used it before hand so have been happily sharing (created such a lovely aroma in the living room tonight ) I really don't know how I could stop the sharing of trays, unless there are microchip ones out there!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't worry, it's fine for them to share litter trays.  Cats often do. 

The main thing is to provide enough trays for the two of them, because quite often cats do not like pooing in a tray that has pee in it, or peeing in a tray that has poo in. So to give them more choice of where to pee, it is best to provide a minimum of 3 trays for 2 cats.

I actually provide 4 trays for my 2 girls and they all get used every day. At night when the 3 boys are shut indoors we have 7 trays in all


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Don't worry, it's fine for them to share litter trays.  Cats often do.
> 
> The main thing is to provide enough trays for the two of them, because quite often cats do not like pooing in a tray that has pee in it, or peeing in a tray that has poo in. So to give them more choice of where to pee, it is best to provide a minimum of 3 trays for 2 cats.
> 
> I actually provide 4 trays for my 2 girls and they all get used every day. At night when the 3 boys are shut indoors we have 7 trays in all


Thanks, we have 4 trays, mainly due to location issues for when they're separated and I suspect one of them may be defunct but will give it another clean out and see if it gets used again before doing away with it. I honestly don't know how I've managed it but I've got 2 cats who literally couldn't care less what has been done in the tray before hand or who is around when they go. The only thing that bothers them is (understandably) not having access to a tray at all.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, you are lucky your two are easy going about their trays.  . Some cats are. My two girls are highly particular on litter tray etiquette,  My boys would not dare use the girls' trays, instead they would cross their legs and wait to be let out if the cat flap was locked for a specific reason. At night the boys have their own trays anyway.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Yes, you are lucky your two are easy going about their trays.  . Some cats are. My two girls are highly particular on litter tray etiquette,  My boys would not dare use the girls' trays, instead they would cross their legs and wait to be let out if the cat flap was locked for a specific reason. At night the boys have their own trays anyway.


I know, my old family cat who we got when I was 7 was such a diva when it came to using her tray. Wouldn't use it if it had poo in and hated anyone 'watching' her. If you accidentally walked in on her she would leave the tray straight away!

It's such a relief to not have such fussy kits this time. I'm particularly pleased cos Pixie has the cutest little facial expressions when using her tray and I'm so glad I get to glimpse them sometimes!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Another picture from this evening. Things aren't quite as settled as it may look but it is making a difference being able to spend the evening together. I think I was starting to seriously struggle with the constant split between the family.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, that's so cute! 

Interesting about your family cat, but actually she was behaving completely normally for a cat, with her tray. Because outdoor cats would instinctively not use the same area for pee and poo. They would always have separate areas well apart from each other. This would be for safety reasons, so predators are not attracted to the area.

My male cats will quite often have a pee in my garden, especially in wet weather, but they would never poo in the garden. Instead they go down into my woodland area below the garden for a poo. This keeps the scent of poo away from their home and away from any passing 'predators'.

Cats are very aware of the risk of being attacked by predators when they are busy with their toilet. The same applies to not wanting to be watched when they are using the tray - their instinct makes them feel uneasy at being watched when they are vulnerable, so they run away.

Of course you're not a predator, LOL, but to a cat who has such a strong survival instinct as your family cat did, she would avoid anything which made her uneasy about her safety while using the tray.

So your cat was not being a diva really, she was a wise cat with a good survival instinct, exhibiting natural self protective behaviour .


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Aww, that's so cute!
> 
> Interesting about your family cat, but actually she was behaving completely normally for a cat, with her tray. Because outdoor cats would instinctively not use the same area for pee and poo. They would always have separate areas well apart from each other. This would be for safety reasons, so predators are not attracted to the area.
> 
> ...


That makes a lot of sense. She was originally an outdoor cat and was an expert at hunting birds - the rspb pleaded with my mum to put a bell on her collar but she already had one, she was just too good at hunting!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> That makes a lot of sense. She was originally an outdoor cat and was an expert at hunting birds - the rspb pleaded with my mum to put a bell on her collar but she already had one, she was just too good at hunting!!


The fact she was an excellent hunter fits perfectly with a cat who has a good survival instinct. I hope she had a long and healthy life, bless her.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> The fact she was an excellent hunter fits perfectly with a cat who has a good survival instinct. I hope she had a long and healthy life, bless her.


She did, she lived til she was 21 - she was very much part of the family rather than a pet. When we finally had to make the decision to let her go the vet came out to the house and the family were there with her; without a doubt the most heart breaking day of my life. But we have 21 years of wonderful memories to keep her with us!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

That's lovely! Very heartwarming.  

Not many cats make it to the grand age of 21! My oldest was 20 when he died. 

I wish a similar long life and happiness to your two current cat companions. x


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

We've had a bit of a breakthrough today. Tinx finally went upstairs to sleep in her radiator bed!! She hasn't gone upstairs since we got Pixie other than to escape the Hoover monster! I feel like this is a massive step forward and we're slowly but surely getting closer to harmonious living.

In fact today I've had to leave them separated the opposite way round to usual - they were both fast asleep when I was leaving and I just didn't have the heart to try move them so just left it. They both have access to everything they need so hopefully they'll be ok and Pixie won't completely destroy the living room! (Its her first time in there alone!)

Also, I had Pixie at the vet this morning for 2nd vaccinations and I finally convinced the vet to spay her at 4 months instead of the 6 months they prefer to do it at. So she's all booked in and as long as she's got up to 2kg and in good health then they'll go ahead! I explained that although I have no plans to let her out any time soon, she may have different ideas and once she gets an idea in her head she can be pretty persistent! She's also very fast and with Tinx starting to go out again it could start getting more and more difficult to contain her - although we have created a rather interesting 'door dance' to avoid escape attempts!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news - I am so pleased to hear of the progress being made! Well done. 

I hope you can manage to keep little Pixie indoors once she is spayed, until she is about a year old. She will be less flighty by then, a bit less likely to take silly risks with her safety.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Excellent news - I am so pleased to hear of the progress being made! Well done.
> 
> I hope you can manage to keep little Pixie indoors once she is spayed, until she is about a year old. She will be less flighty by then, a bit less likely to take silly risks with her safety.


That's what we're hoping to do and we are doing everything we can to stop her escaping but I know what she's like so the spay is just for that added peace of mind - she's far too tiny for Tom cats and pregnancy!

She has a harness which she's quite happy to wear so I thought maybe she could come into the garden with us in the summer on a lead - then she might not be so desperate to get out every time the door is opened! That may be wishful thinking though!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

More progress today: my partner left the two of them 'together' when he went out this morning. He said they were both upstairs so he just left them. Of course we don't know exactly how they got on but there were no signs of any major fights or distress so it appears they got on ok.

Pixie is getting better and better at taking the hint for Tinker Bell and Tinx is getting more tolerant of Pixie being around. I've even seen Pixie playing with Tinx' tail while she just sits there as if nothing's happening to her!!

I've bought a microchip feeder which I'll set up once I'm home from my holiday and look at getting another for Pixie. Once we've got them up and running I feel like we can start working towards not leaving them separated when we're out.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news @Pixie_Tinker_Bell  It sounds as though the cats are getting the measure of each other now and understanding and tolerating each other better. Well done! 

Great you've bought a microchip feeder, they really are a boon when you have more than one cat. I have no idea how I managed before they were invented.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

It's been a busy few days here but in the background I've been thinking up what to write for my next (and probably final) update. However, I have just taken this picture and I can't help but feel it speaks for itself really - as they say a picture can say a thousand words.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Little side note: that's my blanket they're on so I am now sitting here freezing but no chance I'm moving even a millimetre just now!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, that's lovely - what a great photo!  I am delighted things have worked out so well! Wonderful !


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok, couldn't help but share this photo with you all as well. Definitely think we're passed the introduction stages now!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Ok, couldn't help but share this photo with you all as well. Definitely think we're passed the introduction stages now!
> 
> View attachment 348848


:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss sweetness overload:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

SbanR said:


> :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss sweetness overload:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


Isn't it just! Think this one is going to have to go in a frame on the wall!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Isn't it just! Think this one is going to have to go in a frame on the wall!


Most definitely!!!  . How gorgeous is that??! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Pixie_Tinker_Bell 
Great photos!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

So 3 weeks on and we're not particularly harmonious at the moment. Pixie still wants to play with Tinker Bell but Tinx seems to be less and less inclined.

We're still separating them when we go out except for short periods of time with the exception of last weekend when we left in a bit of a hurry and didn't realise quite how long we'd be out for - when we came back there was no obvious signs of major fights and both cats had clearly been sleeping.

Anyway, tonight I noticed that when Pixie came up to say hello she was really trying (with my support) to be nice and didn't jump straight in for a play. After just a few seconds of sitting watching Tinx, Tinker Bell swiped at Pixie - no claws or hissing or anything but a very definite 'get lost' signal. I'm sure it's normal and it's perfectly understandable that Tinx would jump to the conclusion that Pixie was going to pester her but it was a little sad to see Pixie try so hard and still get knocked back. By the end of the night though I did have one sleeping by my side and the other on my lap so I don't think there's any awful feelings there. I just wish Pixie would learn to stop pestering Tinx so much and then Tinx would be happier to have her around.

I should point out that whilst Tinx is annoyed by Pixie she's not showing signs of stress and goes back to snoozing as soon as she's seen Pixie off. She will also sometimes just ignore Pixie's attempts of play and quite enjoys a good grooming from Pixie (she particularly likes getting her ears cleaned out!) So there are positive signs. I suppose just a waiting game until Pixie starts to calm down a little (I'm guessing it'll be an age thing) in the meantime I do my best to tire Pixie out with lots of play so she's more sleepy for settling in for the evening with the family. She seems to have limitless energy though!


----------

